
Inside the Mind of Jeff Bezos - jamongkad
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/85/bezos_4.html
======
python_kiss
Thank you for posting this. Here is the aritcle from the beginning:

<http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/85/bezos_1.html>

Eventhough Bezos is obsessed with good UI's, Amazon has one of the worst user
interface. I have observed many people have trouble even logging in to buy a
book! The good thing, though, is that these issues are not impossible to
solve; implying that Amazon has much more potential than is currently
presented.

